# Newbie's first question



## lonestar311 (May 12, 2020)

Hi. Does anyone know where I can find a manual for a Craftsman compressor 919.170210? I inherited one from my dad who was miserable at keeping user manuals.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

lonestar311,

I found a listing for the manual but it is not availabe online.

Craftsman 919170210 air compressor parts | Sears Parts Direct. I talked to searspartsdirect they are very helpful, this is what they did:

"I have found the manual which is similar in function to 919170210 since the manufacturer did not publish the manual for 919170210 as the series starting from 919170000 have similar functions "

Craftsman 919174410 air compressor manual

Stephen



lonestar311 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know where I can find a manual for a Craftsman compressor 919.170210? I inherited one from my dad who was miserable at keeping user manuals.


----------



## lonestar311 (May 12, 2020)

stevon said:


> lonestar311,
> 
> I found a listing for the manual but it is not availabe online.
> 
> ...


Stephen, thank you very much. This puts me way out in front of the "no information" curve. I've been shooting in the dark using basic knowledge of compressors, which is limited. This should help enormously. Thanks, again.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

lonestar311,

Your welcome, I'm good at internet searches I guess. Feel free to ask the forum any questions


----------

